# 2006 Ouback 21rs



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

We just bought a 21RS a little over a week ago. I was sure that it had a shelf and net next to the bunk bed at the back. When we got our new 21RS it did not have the net or shelf. Did anyone else get this shelf and net with their new 21rs? or did we get ripped off? Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Outbacking! I'm sure you'll love it. I'm not sure about the missing items. Our model doesn't have a shelf, but has the pocket organizers for each bunk (which the kids love). I'm sure you'll get your answers here.
Best Wishes!


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We bought our 2006 21rs in July 05. MFG date was June 16th, 2005. We did not have a shelf or a net in the bunks. We did get one pocket organizer for the top bunk. JR


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We bought our 2006 a few months ago, and after we had decided to get the 21RS, I called around to various dealers and there were some differences, even though they were all 2006's. We did get one with the shelf and the cabinet in the bunk area, and it is quite nice. But I would have thought that all makes from that year would be the same. But the price for this one was also about $1500.00 higher then the others I found as well. Was it an option? Who knows.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It's most likely an option the dealer didn't order. When I bought mine, the dealer told me the Outbacks sell so well, they just order a whole bunch with every available option. He said they go out the door as soon as they come in. Now, I'm not sure how true that is because I haven't seen that many Outbacks on the roads of NJ. Of course, I've only been looking for Outbacks since the end of September.


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

The shelf isn't really that big of a deal, we were just wondering how come some had it and some didn't.

It seemed like every trailer we looked at, no matter who made it, the dealer told us that we had to jump on it and buy within the next week as they could not keep them on the lot. I get the feeling they just want you buy whatever trailer they have there and don't really care if you are happy with it as long as they get their money. We ended up buying from Stiers RV in Bakersfield, CA because they have a no haggle low price and when you look at their trailers the price you pay for the trailer is the price you see. We paid thousands less than other dealers have them listed for. The sales guys don't work on comission either. It's nice to just look at trailers without being followed around buy a guy dying to make a sale. It was a wonderful, painless process and we will definately deal with them again.

The thing I hated the most, were the dealers that locked the trailers and want to show you each trailer. We couldn't even talk properly with a sales guy standing right there. Anyway, I am totally glad that the whole trailer buying process is over and we picked a wonderful trailer. We couldn't be happier! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I remember looking at new 2005 21rs's without the shelf/net. I thought it was a change to the newer models. We ended up buying a 2003 21rs that had both. It is handy for the kids.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Lisa, welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.

Moosegut is right. The Outbacks are kind of like cars and trucks. They all have different options. We purchased a 26 RKS after a friend of mine, ee4308, bought his 26 RKS and there are a lot of things different between our TT's. Even the outside has different layouts.

With that said, sounds like you can start on your mods.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We have a 2005 21RS and it does have the shelf and netting. Netting area has been great for us to store extra blankets. We love ours, and have had no problems in the year we've had it.

I'm sure your'll enjoy yours as much as we have!

Alan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Specifications subject to change without notice"

You see this all the time, and in this business it seems to be a mantra!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The shelve and the cabinet in the rear slide started a few months ago on all Outbacks produced from that time forward.
Ken
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ken,

Glad to know that you are a site member. sunny I really wish most/all dealers and sales personnel would come on line with us. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

larrylisa7176,

I live in Bakersfield,CA. I have looked at the Outback at the Stier's RV. Do you mind telling me who was you salesperson? How much did you pay? When I was there it was marked over $20,000. I will drive someplace else if that's the case. You're right though, they did say there was no haggle pricing. I would put that sign on everything I sale if that worked. Thank You


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Once again Ken comes thru with an answer.

Coachlight is good example of a friend of the site. Always helpful and never any sales talk.










John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Once again Ken comes thru with an answer.
> 
> Coachlight is good example of a friend of the site. Always helpful and never any sales talk.
> 
> ...


John,

Thats the kind of help we all need. His presence ever now and then will attract a lot of business for him without ever having to make a sales pitch. Plus, I am sure he is learning a lot more about his product than what he can get in the books.


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

Lisa,

Congrats on the upgrade and welcome. We are new to the site ourselves and have found it to be a great source of information. Looks like you are already getting answers to your questions.

Take care and happy camping!

Rob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Lisa on the TT and enjoy

Don


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Beerman said:


> larrylisa7176,
> 
> I live in Bakersfield,CA. I have looked at the Outback at the Stier's RV. Do you mind telling me who was you salesperson? How much did you pay? When I was there it was marked over $20,000. I will drive someplace else if that's the case. You're right though, they did say there was no haggle pricing. I would put that sign on everything I sale if that worked. Thank You
> [snapback]65229[/snapback]​


We paid $19245 plus taxes registration etc. The MFGR price was 22816 and the price posted in the trailer was 20745.00. We caught the Nov winter sale which is why we paid 19245.00. There were no prep fees. Richard Hoover was our salesman. The entire process was painless and everyone there was very friendly and helpful. Absolutely no pressure or salesman games.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT...









Welcome to our little world on the WWW.......

Post often!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> The shelve and the cabinet in the rear slide started a few months ago on all Outbacks produced from that time forward.
> Ken
> Coachlight RV Sales
> [snapback]65227[/snapback]​


I think Lisa is talking about the front bunks, not the rear slide. We have a 2005 21RS and the front lower bunk has the shelf and net (see pic in link)

http://mysite.verizon.net/resobdra/sitebui...es/bunkbeds.jpg

Congrats on the trailer also. We absolutly LOVE ours. Have fun camping !!!!

-Kurt T.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> The shelf isn't really that big of a deal, we were just wondering how come some had it and some didn't.
> 
> It seemed like every trailer we looked at, no matter who made it, the dealer told us that we had to jump on it and buy within the next week as they could not keep them on the lot. I get the feeling they just want you buy whatever trailer they have there and don't really care if you are happy with it as long as they get their money. We ended up buying from Stiers RV in Bakersfield, CA because they have a no haggle low price and when you look at their trailers the price you pay for the trailer is the price you see. We paid thousands less than other dealers have them listed for. The sales guys don't work on comission either. It's nice to just look at trailers without being followed around buy a guy dying to make a sale. It was a wonderful, painless process and we will definately deal with them again.
> 
> ...


That's the best part of a high pressure lot though. You can actually use it to your advantage. Those types of sales people are trained (or brainwashed) into thinking they can make you buy whatever they tell you. Do your homework first and gain as much knowledge about the product before you visit the lot. Hit them with the easy questions first and then graduate to the more complex questions. If he or she knows the answers you have a seasoned veteran and can most likely rely on their advice and they want you happy so you'll buy again. Face it we don't keep these things forever. If they mislead you they know you won't be back and they didn't get all that knowledge overnight. On the other hand it they can't answer even the simple questions you know you're you're dealing with a rookie and they are usually hungry for your business. They are more likely to try and convince the sales manager to negotiate a better deal so they can get a sale. A small commission is better than none. The dealer don't want to lose the salesman they've spent countless hours training either. Of course there is exceptions but you can better negotiate if you do your homework first. I surprised my wife with a new diamond ring for her birthday a couple of years ago. We were on the way home from a Nascar race and I intentionaly wore ragged jeans and didn't shave for the extended weekend. I pulled into a very upscale jewelry store much to her surprise and she parctically begged me to hop in the tt and change clothes. Instead I went in as I was and went straight for the expensive section. Of course I got looked down upon by two of the employees but the third one answered my questions as best he could. They never saw it coming and didn't expect me to have a clue what I was looking at and by the time the salesman realized I was for real he was drooling at the large commission he could make. He was quite eager in assisting me with getting the snotty manager down on price and I walked out of their with an outstanding deal on a very nice ring. Sorry for the long reply but my point is every salesman has a business strategy or a least the ones that have a chance at success do. Some take the high road and some take the low road. Figure out which road their on and you beat them at their own game. Sweeeeeeet!


----------

